

Paul Thurrott reviews Surface with Windows 8 Pro - supersiteforwin
http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/microsoft-surface-windows-8-pro-preview

======
bdfh42
So - the base model is priced at $899 to which you will want to add a "Type
Cover" - another $100 or so - and you get a $1,000 tablet with 64GB of
storage.

Oh - and it comes with a stylus - what - just like the Windows CE devices in
the year 2000? Very similar.

The article does not cover things like GPS and other sensors. The selling
feature seems to be that it might run standard desktop programs.

So who is going to buy them?

